# Root Canal and Breastfeeding Exclusively



## Mawood (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi -

I am most likely going to have a root canal done next week while still nursing my 6 months old baby. I have been told it is safe to do and the dentist will use different medications with pregnant or nursing women. I am wondering about the medicine they put in the tooth to kill the rests of the nerve though. Will that be ok as well? I already talked to my dentist about skipping the abx after the procedure but forgot to ask about the medicine that comes inside of the tooth. Does anyone know this or had a root canal done while nursing? Thanks so much!!! Maren


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

Should be no problem. Good luck!

http://www.kellymom.com/health/illness/dentalwork.html

ps. When I had a root canal the dentist used bleach to clean out the nerve root. Gross but effective, and completely local so nothing to get into milk.


----------



## baglady (Jul 13, 2009)

I had one done while nursing. He used the same numbing agents used to get a filling. There were times when I could feel it a little and he just numbed more. I have a very sensitive mouth so I can usually feel even a filling. It was a little sore for about 24 hours, but nothing that some ibuprofen couldn't handle.

Overall, it would probably have been a little better to get one done with IV pain killers and a prescription for afterward (like people I know did who weren't nursing), but it really wasn't that bad. This is coming from someone with literally no tolerance for pain.

ETA- I didn't even realize there was an agent used to kill the root, but my dentist was aware that I was nursing. As long as they understand and are knowledgeable about what is and isn't okay, it is a safe procedure.


----------



## Mawood (Dec 14, 2009)

Thank you, Mamas! Did you pump and dump after the procedure? If yes, how often did you do it? I am really not into pumping and never did it until last week when I did a test drive to see if my daughter would take the bottle. She even took it from me which was a great relieve for me. It felt weird though and after I saw she would be drinking it I just gave her the breast and dumped the bottle.


----------



## artzy_fartzy68 (Dec 29, 2005)

you don't have to pump and dump, you don't have to do anything. Even if they give you pain meds (not likely since the tooth is "dead" when they do the procedure) you don't have to take them and can most likely manage discomfort w/ tylenol or advil.

This is really nbd.







it's hard not to worry, I know!
Go get your tooth fixed!


----------



## Mawood (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks







That is good to know!!!


----------

